# الكتب والمخطوطات > مجلس المخطوطات >  منتخب مخطوطات جامعة ميشيغن الامريكية مع الروابط

## محمد طلحة مكي

هذه بعض المخطوطات التي انتخبتها لكم من مخطوطات ميشيغن ، أغلبها في علوم القرآن والحديث والفقه وأصوله ، وأرفقت الروابط تيسيرا للتصفح :
الفوائد الجليلة شرح الشمائل المحمدية لجسوس
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=8
الائتلاف في وجوه الاختلاف في القراءات لعبد الله بن محمد يوسف أفندي زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
تفسير البيضاوي مع الحواشي المهمة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=12;num=12
الأشباه والنظائر في النحو للسيوطي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...176&u=1&num=18
مختصر في الاعتقاد ليحيى بن أبي بكر الحنفي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
أوضح المسالك إلى معرفة البلدان والممالك لمحمد علي سباهي زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=10;num=8
بحر الفتاوى لقاضي زادة محمد الأرضرومي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
مختصر البقري في التجويد
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
ذخيرة العقبى شرح الوقاية في الفقه
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?i...39015079124700
أيضا
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=10;num=8
در الأسرارفي السيرة  لمحمود نسيب حمزة ( رسالة مهملة من النقط )
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...6133&u=1&num=8
شرح الفرائض السراجية لعله لابن كمال باشا
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=4;num=4
أيضا
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
فضائل الرمي في سبيل الله لأبي إسحاق القراب ، نسخة نفيسة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=11;num=11
الفرائد البهية في القواعد الفقهية لمحمود نسيب حمزة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
فتاوى عطاء الله بالتركية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=20;num=20
فتح المغيث في شرح اليواقيت لعلي بن محمد الرادسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...6802&u=1&num=6
شرح المغني في النحو لمحمد بن عبد الرحيم العمري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...5962&u=1&num=4
شرح ابن غازي على منظومة الحساب
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?i...00;seq=3;num=3
جزء من تفسير روح البيان للبروسوي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
شرح أداب البحث لطاش كبري زادة ، لمحمد بن حسين بن محمود الأدرنوي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=8
حاشية السيد الشريف الجرجاني على الكشاف
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=12;num=12
الحاوي القدسي في الفروع  للإمام الغزنوي ( نسخة تامة )
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=9;num=9
الحاوي القدسي في الفروع  للإمام الغزنوي ( نسخة ناقصة الأول )
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=9;num=9
إصلاح الإيضاح لابن كمال باشا
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=3;num=3
الحرز الثمين شرح الحصن الحصين
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=15;num=15
اجازة علمية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=8
الانقاح في شرح ديباجة الإفصاح
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
الحصن الحصين من كلام سيد المرسلين
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=6
الإسعاف في أحكام الأوقاف للطرابلسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
شرح إظهار الأسرار لحسين بن أحمد زيني زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=8
الطارقية في إعراب ثلاثين سورة 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=4;num=2
جزء من صحيح البخاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
جامع الرموز شرح النقاية في الفقه  للقهستاني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
الفتاوى البزازية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=3;num=3
جمع الوسائل شرح الشمائل لملا علي القاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
الجوهر الفاخر من قراءة ابن عامر لجعفر بن علي السنهوري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
الجلد الثاني من تفسير الكشاف
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=5;num=5
شرح مجمع البحرين 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=661;num=661
جزء من صحيح البخاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=11;num=11
الكافية لابن الحاجب مع الشافية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
كنز الدقائق للنسفي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...4726&u=1&num=6
أخرى
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=12;num=10
الأذكار النووية نسخة نفيسة جدا وقديمة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=13;num=9
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=399;num=385
أجكام الصغار للأستروشني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
الشفا للقاضي عياض
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=4;num=4
العناية شرح الهداية للبابرتي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=20;num=20
كتاب في الفتاوى بالعربية والتركية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=542;num=542
تعليقات على دررالحكام شرح غررالأحكام  لمحمد مصطفى الواني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...4825&u=1&num=4
فضائل الإمام الشافعي للإمام فخر الدين الرازي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=7;num=7#
درر الحكام شرح غرر الأحكام
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=14;num=14
غنية المتملي شرح منية المصلي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=10;num=4
أخرى
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=18;num=16
خلاصة الفتاوى لطاهر البخاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
أخرى قديمة وناقصة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=827;num=827
شرح مجمع البحرين لابن ملك
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=6
مبارق الأزهار شرح مشارق الأنوار لابن ملك
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...4991&u=1&num=4
أخرى
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
الجزء الثاني من شرح ملتقى الأبحر لنور الدين الباقاني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=5
مرقاة الوصول إلى علم الأصول لخسرو بخط المصنف
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=5;num=5
قمع النفوس ورقية المأيوس
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...7299&u=1&num=5
تنبيه الأنام الى علو مقام نبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام  لابن عظوم
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
مصحف بخط محمد خلوصي تلميذ شوقي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=656;num=649
مصحف في 30 لوحة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=69;num=69
مصحف بخط مصطفى الحاتمي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=729;num=739
مصحف بخط نوري حافظ عثمان قايش زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=625;num=616
مصحف بخط حافظ محمد بن قاسم الشهير بالإمام
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=611;num=611
لمعة البدر نظم الجامع الصغير لمحمد بن الحسن ، لأبي نصر الفراهي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=5;num=5
مهمات المفتي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=3;num=3
معالم التنزيل للإمام البغوي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?s...5097&u=1&num=3
المغرب في ترتيب المعرب للمطرزي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=8;num=8
معين الحكام فيما يتردد بين الخصمين من الأحكام للطرابلسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=9;num=9
نزهة الأبصار وربيع الأخيار في الفتاوى ناقص
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
قاضي زادة على متن الجغميني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=9;num=9
القول السديد في بعض مسائل الاجتهاد والتقليد نفيس
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
شرح مختصر خطبة الشيخ خليل المالكي ، لناصر الدين اللقاني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=7;num=7
شرح المصابيح
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...eq=196;num=188
الجوهرة النيرة شرح القدوري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...t;seq=12;num=6
العرف الندي شرح قصيدة ابن الوردي اللامية
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=9;num=9
الوسائل إلى معرفة الأوائل للسيوطي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
زبدة النصائح شرح نصائح الإمام أبي حنيفة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...ot;seq=6;num=6
التسهيل وشفاء العليل في القراءات لمحمد بن أحمد العوفي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
التوضيح شرح مقدمة أبي الليث السمرقندي ، للقرماني ( نسخة قديمة )
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=12;num=12
الشاطبية مع طيبة النشر ، نسخة بديعة الخط
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=10;num=10
مشق في الخط العربي بقلم ابراهيم الردوسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=21;num=21
مشق بخط حافظ فيض الله حكاك زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=99;num=99
مشق بخط الخطاط حمدي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?v...;seq=13;num=13

----------


## تركي مسفر

هل ممكن تحميل المخطوط بالكامل

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

تعم ممكن ، تحمّل صفحة صفحة ، أما تحميل المخطوط كاملا دفعة واحدة فأظنه خاصا للمشتركين بالموقع .

----------


## اوس عبيدات

تحميل المخطوطات عسير جدا من هذ الموقع

----------


## محمد بن عبدالله

هذه نسخة (فضائل الرمي) للقراب:
http://www.kabah.info/uploaders/mohmsor/fadqarrab.rar
وهي نسخة نفيسة، كتبها الحافظ عبدالغني المقدسي بخطه المعروف.
والكتاب مطبوع، إلا أن المحقق لم يقف على هذه النسخة القيِّمة.

----------


## تامر الجبالي

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## ايمن شعبان

> هل ممكن تحميل المخطوط بالكامل


*حصريا طريقة التحميل*

----------


## لسان العرب

السلام عليكم 
جزى الله خيرا الأخ الفاضل محمد طلحة مكي على هذه المختارات النافعة 
أما بالنسبة للتحميل من الموقع فهو ممكن ولا يحتاج لتسجيل أو اشتراك أو أي طريقة فقط اختر المخطوط الذي تريده وستجد على يسار الشاشة في صفحة المخطوط ثلاثة خيارات للتحميل ( انظر الصورة في المرفقات ) وهو يمكنك من تحميل المخطوط كاملا بصيغة بي دي إف .
ولكن الحجوم كبيرة جدا وبدقة كبيرة جدا ( مثلا تفسير البيضاوي 1.5 جيجا ) .
أتمنى لكم التوفيق

----------


## هشام أمين

بارك الله فيكم وجزاكم خيرا

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

مجموعة أخرى :
عمدة البيان في معرفة فرائض الاعيان ، أبو زيد عبد الرحمن الوغليسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079125335;page=root;seq=1  1

الوافية في شرح الكافية ، استرابادي، الحسن بن محمد
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079126168;page=root;seq=8  ;num=8

الزبدة في شرح البردة ، لعلي القاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015081446372;page=root;seq=4  ;num=4

خزانة الفقه للسمرقندي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015081446281;page=root;seq=1  0;num=10

تحفة الحكام في نكت العقود والأحكام ، لابن عاصم ، ويليه كتاب المغارسة للفاسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=228&view=image&size=100  &id=mdp.39015079127075&u=1&num  =5

تنوبر الآفاق بتقريب كتاب تهذيب الأخلاق ، لابن مسكويه
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=9&view=image&size=100&i  d=mdp.39015079131150&u=1&num=5

التتارخانية في الفرائض
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079126549;page=root;seq=9

شرح أنموذج اللبيب في خصائص الحبيب ، لمحمد عبد الرؤف المناوي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079131358;page=root;seq=6  ;num=6

مختصر في المسائل المدونة ، لأبي عمران الفاسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128230;page=root;seq=9  ;num=9

صراح اللغة مختصر الصحاح للجوهري ، تأليف أبي الفضل محمد بن عمر بن خالد القرشي 
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128628;page=root;seq=1  8

قطعة من تفسير أبي الليث السمرقندي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079127729;page=root;seq=1  84;num=184

التلويح الى كشف حقائق التنقيح للتفتازاني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079124940;page=root;seq=2  4;num=24

تنوير الابصار للتمرتاشي ، نسخة جيدة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079126606;page=root;seq=1  99

شرح مجمع البحرين للمصنف ابن الساعاتي نفسه ، ناقص الآخر
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=15&view=image&size=100&  id=mdp.39015079126937&u=1&num=  8

شرح مسعود الرومي على رسالة السمرقندي في آداب البحث والمناظرة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079131663;page=root;seq=5

شرح مفتاح العلوم للتفتازاني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079126259;page=root;seq=5  ;num=5

الحرز الثمين شرح الحصن الحصين ، لعلي القاري ، ناقصة الأول
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079105428;page=root;seq=9

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

مجموعة ثالثة :

شرح ألفية الحديث للعراقي ، نسخة قديمة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128099;page=root;seq=3  36

شرح ألفية ابن مالك ، لابن عقيل
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079125194;page=root;seq=8

شرح المنتخب في اصول المذهب
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079127026;page=root;seq=7  ;num=7

شرح حزب النووي ، لمحمد الطيب الفاسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079126408;page=root;seq=1  43

الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية ، لطاش كبري زادة
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079132182;page=root;seq=4  ;num=4

الشقائق النعمانية في علماء الدولة العثمانية ، لطاش كبري زادة ، نسخة أخرى
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=8&view=image&size=100&i  d=mdp.39015079127307&u=1&num=4

شرح الأربعين النووية ، لمحمد بن مصطفى الآقكرماني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015081446190;page=root;seq=4  57;num=449

شرح الاجرومية ، لمحمد بن محمد ابن الحلاوي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128370;page=root;seq=6

شرح ابن الناظم على ألفية ابن مالك
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128362;page=root;seq=8

شرح السراجية في الفرائض ، لشهاب الدين أحمد بن محمود السيواسي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?id=mdp.39015079127000;page=  root;view=image;size=100;seq=6

حل المعاقد في شرح قواعد الاعراب لابن هشام ، لأبي الثناء أحمد بن محمد
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079125152;page=root;seq=7

شرح شافية ابن الحاجب
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079128339;page=root;seq=3

شرح الشفا لعياض ، لعلي القاري
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=6&view=image&size=100&i  d=mdp.39015079105600&u=1&num=4

رسالة في علم القبان ( الميزان )
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015081447537;page=root;seq=4  8;num=48

قنبة المنية ، للزاهدي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079127034;page=root;seq=2  0

تفسير البيضاوي مع أشهر الحواشي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?seq=1166&view=image&size=10  0&id=mdp.39015081446117&u=1&nu  m=11

بهجة الفتاوى ، لمحمد فقهي العيني
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079129709;page=root;seq=2  3

بديعية ابن حجة الحموي
http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?view=image;size=100;id=mdp.  39015079129295;page=root;seq=1  0

----------


## ابو حسان السلفي

جزاك الله خيرا على هذا الموضوع الطيب وايت بعض الإخوة يخرج لنا نفائس هذه المخطوطات من هذا الموقع ويرفعها على الأرشيف

----------


## صقر بن حسن

جهد مشكور
جزاكم الله خيرا

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

نتيجة النظر في نخبة الفكر - لكمال الدين محمد بن حسن بن يحيى الشُّمُني المالكي المتوفى سنة 821 هـ 
إجازة في الحديث للإمام المؤرخ أبي الفلاح عبد الحي بن أحمد بن محمد بن العماد الدمشقي الحنبلي المتوفى سنة 1089 هـ صاحب كتاب ( شذرات الذهب في أخبار من ذهب )
هدية الصعلوك شرح تحفة الملوك في الفقه الحنفي ، للإمام المحرم بن محمد بن العارف بن حسن الزيلي المنوفى سنة 1295 هـ
العجالة السنية شرح ألفية العراقي في السيرة النبوية ، للإمام محمد عبد الرؤوف المناوي القاهري الشافعي المتوفى سنة 1031 هـ

----------


## تأبط خيراً

موضوع رائع جداً، للمفضلة، ولكم الشكر والدعاء بالتوفيق.

----------


## حسين أحمد رشيد أحمد

كتاب عيون المذاهب الكاملي

----------


## العبيد

أبشروا بمخطوط الأذكار النووية قريبا بإذن الله

----------


## العوضي

بارك الله فيكم ونفع بكم ، تصويرهم ممتاز جداً 

وأرجو من الاخوة شرح طريقة البحث عن المخطوطات في هذا الموقع للأهمية - وفقكم الله -

----------


## أبوبسطام

جزاك الله خيرًا على رفعك لهذه المخطوطات النفيسة وجعله الله في ميزانك.

----------


## العبيد

الأذكار للنووي
نسخة من جامعة الملك سعود
كنز الدقائق

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

تفسير البيضاوي محشاة ، نسخة بديعة الخط ، كتبت بمدينة أرزنجان سنة 1177هـ

----------


## أبو يوسف السلفي

جزاك الله خيرًا

----------


## عبدالله بن ياسين

زدنا .. جزاك الله خيرا ..

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

العرف الندي في شرح قصيدة ابن الوردي ( اعتزل ذكر الغواني )
 عبد الوهاب بن عبد الله الخطيب الغمري الشافعي المتوفى  1031 هـ

----------


## أحمد البكري

> تفسير البيضاوي محشاة ، نسخة بديعة الخط ، كتبت بمدينة أرزنجان سنة 1177هـ


نسخة أخرى


http://babel.hathitrust.org/cgi/pt?u...39015081446117

----------


## عمران حسن

ولله درك جزاكم الله احسن الجزاء

----------


## لطائف الرحمن

جزاكم الله خيرا أخي هل يمكنك مساعدتي في الحصول على مخطوطة حاشية الشيخ زاده على تفسير لبيضاوي كاملة

----------


## لطائف الرحمن

أخي أرجو أن تسرع في الرد لأنني سأسجل تحقيق المخطوطة كرسالة ماجستير ولم أستطع التواصل مع مركز جمعة الماجد

----------


## أبو أحمد عبد الله

جزاكم الله خيرا!!!!!!!!

----------


## لطائف الرحمن

السلام عليكم أخي هل يمكنكم مساعدتي للحصول على مخطوطة حاشية الشيخ زاده على تفسير البيضاوي أنا طالبة ماجستير وأريد تحقيقه عاجلا أرجو الرد بسرعة

----------


## محمد طلحة مكي

الحاشية كبيرة جدا ، فما هو القسم المطلوب للتحقيق ؟

----------

